# Quelle mémoire pour l'Epson Aculaser C1100 ?



## FredStrasbourg (21 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir à tous.
Je viens d'acquérir une Epson C1100 laser, à qui je souhaite rajouter un peu de mémoire (32 Mo d'origine, c'est pas bézef...).
Bref, j'ai regardé sur le site Epson, et j'ai halluciné quant au prix : 177,91 Euros pour 32 Mo !!! Comme toujours, Epson abuse...
Bref, je me demande si ces barettes sont dans un format propriétaire ou si l'on peut mettre n'importe quelle marque ? J'ai ouvert l'emplacement mémoire et on dirait des barettes de type so-dimm (comme dans un portable).
Je sais qu'à l'époque j'avais une C8500 dans laquelle j'ai pu mettre de la mémoire PC100 tout à fait standard (mais ça, bien sûr, Epson ne le disait pas).
Quelqu'un sait-il cela ?


----------



## litle_big_one (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

Pareil, j'ai la C1100N et moi aussi j'ai cherché un "substitu" à la ram epson, pas trouvé.
Peux être du côté de kingston, crucial ou autres revendeurs de mem, je les ai pas tous fait.

Interressé par contre si tu trouve une solution.
(je pense que celà risque d'interresser d'autres, CX11N ....    )

bob

Edit.
Jai trouvé çà: http://www.memoryx.net/epacc1prme2.html  a voir


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Pareil, j'ai la C1100N et moi aussi j'ai cherché un "substitu" à la ram epson, pas trouvé.
> Peux être du côté de kingston, crucial ou autres revendeurs de mem, je les ai pas tous fait.
> ...



Ben, c'est marqué dessus, c'est de la SDRam PC133 en barrette SODIMM !







Juste au dessus du mot VOID sur l'étiquette à l'éléphant vert !


----------



## FredStrasbourg (22 Juin 2006)

Merci !
Effectivement, c'est bien cela
J'en ai trouvé à 47 Euros chez Crucial pour 256 Mo !!!

Epson abuse vraiment !!!


----------



## litle_big_one (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

Tu comptes faire l'essai ?
Si oui merci du résultat.

Par contre je comprend pas pourquoi le max c'est 256 Mo avec 32 Mo soudés d'origine.

Comment font ils ?
256 - 32 = 224  > pas standard !!

- les 32 ne sont pas soudés et s'enlevent.
- 0   + 256 = 256
- 32 + 256 = 256 gérés au max !!
- 32 + 128 = 192  (ce qui n'est pas mal déjà)

bob


----------



## monmacamoi (2 Février 2007)

Attention ! Après de nombreuses recherche sur Lyon, Paris (Mongallet) et le Web. La mémoire pour la C1100 vendu par Epson 380 euros (128Mo) est belle et bien propriétaire et ne correspond pas à des barrettes mémoire de PC portable. 
Heureusement la marque Transcend la propose sous la référence « LP-EP01-128M » à un prix beaucoup plus doux : 50 euros !
Dispo sur le site OFFTEK.FR http://www.offtek.fr/product.php?manuname=Epson&maincat=1&subcat=3&model=AcuLaser C1100/N


----------



## litle_big_one (24 Mars 2007)

merci Monmacamoi  

Et bien j'ai acheté sur ton site un module de 128Mo pour 50 euros HT (chez epson 300)

Install, pas de pb.
Bon ok il faut, sur mac dés-installer le driver et le ré-installer :mouais: .

Donc pour les ceusses interressés, je recommande le site offtek, il semblent sérieux


----------



## Manani (16 Janvier 2008)

monmacamoi a dit:


> Attention ! Après de nombreuses recherche sur Lyon, Paris (Mongallet) et le Web. La mémoire pour la C1100 vendu par Epson 380 euros (128Mo) est belle et bien propriétaire et ne correspond pas à des barrettes mémoire de PC portable.
> Heureusement la marque Transcend la propose sous la référence « LP-EP01-128M » à un prix beaucoup plus doux : 50 euros !
> Dispo sur le site OFFTEK.FR http://www.offtek.fr/product.php?manuname=Epson&maincat=1&subcat=3&model=AcuLaser C1100/N



Merci pour cette contribution qui m'a mis sur la piste. J'ai acheté cette mémoire car celle d'origine est défectueuse. Elle ne va malheureusement que sur le 2ème SLOT et l'erreur suivante démeure: Service REQ. C1020 

Une autre piste pour trouver une mémoire compatible sur le 1er slot?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ayce (28 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai installé 2 modules de 512 Mo sur ma C3800 et depuis j'ai ce message d'erreur : Service Req. ERR-C1020 et ma carte réseau de l'imprimante a grillée par dessus le marché !
La mémoire serait-elle en cause ?


----------



## Manani (29 Janvier 2008)

Nos modèles d'imprimantes n'étant pas les mêmes je ne peux pas le confirmer pour toi. En ce qui me concerne le service client Epson m'a confirmé que c'est un problème mémoire.

Je n'ai pas encore trouver de mémoire compatible pour tester. Il en existe mais sur des sites étrangers.

Je ferai un retour sur le forum si j'ai du neuf.


----------



## Ayce (29 Janvier 2008)

Finalement j'ai ré-installer la barrette d'origine 128 Mo (qui est en fait une barrette Samsung et non Epson) dans le slot 0 + 1 barrette 512 Mo (Dane-Elec), pas de problème l'imprimante reconnait bien les 640 Mo. Par contre si je remplace la 128 Mo par une 512 Mo ça ne fonctionne plus : message d'erreur : C1020 qui correspond bien a un problème mémoire. J'ai l'impression que le slot 0 doit bien garder sa barrette de 128 Mo ! J'en resterai donc là avec 640 Mo ça fonctionne bien


----------

